# "Wholesale" Generic faucets



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Single basin tap/deck mount pot filler.


I was thinking of buying one of these. I am sure it uses a generic ceramic cartridge. I can't tell if it's solid brass or if it has a plastic tube running through the spout.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/174247278375


Oh, and the seller is a jackwagon;




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Single basin tap/deck mount pot filler.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of buying one of these. I am sure it uses a generic ceramic cartridge. I can't tell if it's solid brass or if it has a plastic tube running through the spout.
> ...


why?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why?





Because I'm sick of arm wrestling with the maple syrup bottle cap, always gets sugar glued on there.


I figured with one of these and an instahot below the counter I will always have nice hot syrup for my flapjacks, waffles, pancakes, crepes, and other pan fried flour products.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Because I'm sick of arm wrestling with the maple syrup bottle cap, always gets sugar glued on there.
> 
> 
> I figured with one of these and an instahot below the counter I will always have nice hot syrup for my flapjacks, waffles, pancakes, crepes, and other pan fried flour products.
> ...


yeah go for it and let us know how it works out for ya..and im santa clause..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I recognize the yellow tab to screw on the flex lines. Chinese unapproved stuff. Flood success rate 100%


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

wow, looks like a great product. if i were you, i would have bought all of them before posting this. now i will buy the rest. what an improvement this will be to my house when i finally get them all installed. my wife will be so happy.


----------

